# Make a chuck cradle



## silence dogood (Oct 31, 2020)

A couple of weeks ago I wrote in the thread "chuck bolts or chuck studs and nuts" about a chuck cradle that I made.                                                                                             
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














    The first image is glued up blank pieces on the and the cut outs are on the right.  The second image shows the glued up pieces on the left.  Also added a worm drive duct strap with a draw tight catch riveted on.  The middle is the four jaw chuck,  On the right is the completed three jaw.  The duct strap with the draw catch that replace the cam strap.  So much better.  With the adjustable worm screw, I can now adjust the fit to the Goldilocks specifications.  In other words it's just right.   The blue bent tube is a chuck hook.  All I did was paint it and slid on plastic tubing on both ends to make it easier to grip and protect the chuck.   The next picture shows both completed chucks with their cradles on the ways.   The last picture is where the chucks with their cradles are parked underneath the headstock.  In the cardboard box is a new 5c chuck.  Got to make a back plate and a cradle for it.   In case you are wondering about that behind that is behind the three jaw (there is one on the right too).  It is a math correction,  see the threads on "All about goofs and blunders that you should avoid"


----------



## hman (Oct 31, 2020)

Only the first of your images shows up.  And, just for the record ...








						Chuck bolts or chuck studs and nuts
					

I noticed that on Dan's hobbies u-tube he puts studs in his chucks.  He then mounts his chuck on the spindle and then fasten the three nuts to hold the chuck.  He has a 8x12HF similar to mine.   This would also apply to other lathes that have the same kind of spindle.  It appears to be a easier...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## silence dogood (Oct 31, 2020)

Sorry about that Hman,  I don't seem to have picture attach  down pat. Let try again.


----------



## hman (Oct 31, 2020)

I really like your cradles. Nicely designed and executed.   Also the chuck hook!


----------



## silence dogood (Nov 1, 2020)

hman said:


> I really like your cradles. Nicely designed and executed.   Also the chuck hook!


Thanks.   I just started using this chuck hook,  it is so much easier on moving the chucks around,  The plastic tubing on the hook was so the threads on inside of the 5c chuck would not get messed up.  Turned out it also helps grip the chucks and it's easier on the hands.  You most likely notice that there is a box like space in the cradle to hold the keys and extra jaws on the 3 jaw.  I did this so I did not have to search for this stuff when I change chucks.  Also, I painted the keys a bright red so it is easier to find them and makes it obvious if I left one in the chuck.   These cradles are not as fast as a QCTP but it makes it easier and quicker for me to change to right chuck for the job.   Sorry that I did not give dimensions but every lathe and chuck is different.  In my case, I have an 8x14 lathe.  I just finished the second cradle a couple days ago.  So far I been very pleased with the results.  Spent weeks trying to figure whole thing this out and I thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## PT Doc (Dec 27, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## extropic (Dec 27, 2020)

I missed this thread the first time around.
I had planned on making cradles for storing my chucks, but had not thought of using cradles for transporting the chuck(s).
You've also incorporated storage for the chuck key and extra jaws.
I've not seen all that together and I think it's a very good idea.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 28, 2020)

Wow! Such nice feed back.   Finally finished the cradle for the 5c chuck.   Here's a couple of pictures. I had to modify the 3 jaw cradle so that it would set better on a flat surface,  The bottom picture shows the chucks parked under the headstock end of the lathe.  These cradles might be a good project for a 3d printer.  I made mine out of glued up plywood.  Instead of using a U to hold the chuck, I used a V.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 28, 2020)

Opps,   Still can't get the hang of inserting the pictures. Forgot to mention, Had to make a new shelf to hold the two bottom chucks.  The old one was an inch too short.  Oh, well.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2021)

"Using a 3D printer to make a chuck cradle".  That is an excellent idea!  Looks like I better get to designing...


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 20, 2021)

7milesup said:


> "Using a 3D printer to make a chuck cradle".  That is an excellent idea!  Looks like I better get to designing...


Joe Pie stated in one of his utubes.  Give 10 different machinists to make something, you get 10 different ways of doing it.  I very much like to see how this comes out.


----------

